# [X] Problème basculement X/console

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

Sous ma Gentoo fraîchement installée, j'ai ouvert une session X, puis j'ai fait Ctrl+Alt+F2 pour repasser en mode console. Là j'ai un écran noir et je ne peux plus rien faire. Que se passe-t-il ? Y a-t-il une solution ?

----------

## xaviermiller

en tant que leet, pourrais-tu d'office nous indiquer un peu plus d'infos, dont entre autres le pilote graphique ?  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Hihihi, 

Surement un problème de pilote graphique ou de framebuffer ...

Si tu as une ati, n'oublie pas de ne JAMAIS rien cocher concernant ATI au niveau du framebuffer et du direct rendering.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> en tant que leet, pourrais-tu d'office nous indiquer un peu plus d'infos, dont entre autres le pilote graphique ? 

 

NVIDIA

----------

## xaviermiller

et le reste ? framebuffer ? version du kernel ? arch ?

chez moi, en ~amd64 kernel 2.6.23 gentoo + uvesafb + compiz-fusion, ça crashait. J'ai désinstallé compiz-fusion et ça semble refonctionner.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quel pilote pour X ? nv ? nvidia ?

La console standard ou framebuffer ? Si framebuffer quel pilote pour le framebuffer ?

Tu utilise Beryl ? Compiz ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   en tant que leet, pourrais-tu d'office nous indiquer un peu plus d'infos, dont entre autres le pilote graphique ?  
> 
> NVIDIA

 

Les phrases sujet/verbe/complément tu connais ? Et tu pourrais aussi donner les autres infos utiles qu'ils te demandent...

Yen a franchement marre que tous nous prennent pour un SAV ! Ya des règles, et des indications à suivre pour le post de nouveaux topics, et tu le les suis jamais ! Ha oui, t'as fini par comprendre pour le titre c'est vrai, mais pour le reste, toujours rien ... Et qu'à chaque fois t'arrives en nous floodant avec 4-5 topics différents en même temps, alors que tu devrais traiter chaque problème un à un, ça aussi tu ne l'as toujours pas compris !

Alors soit tu te décides à respecter nos règles et, avant tout, les utilisateurs de ce forum, soit tu vas chercher le SAV de tes rêves ailleurs ! J'espère pour toi que tu comprends ce coup-ci.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

rhoo, tu as passé une mauvaise soirée, geekounet ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et le reste ? framebuffer ? version du kernel ? arch ?
> 
> chez moi, en ~amd64 kernel 2.6.23 gentoo + uvesafb + compiz-fusion, ça crashait. J'ai désinstallé compiz-fusion et ça semble refonctionner.

 

Arch AMD64, kernel 2.6.22 (généré par Genkernel) et framebuffer. Je n'ai pas de Compiz/Beryl...

De toutes façons, vu le nombre de problèmes, je préfère tout réinstaller.

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> rhoo, tu as passé une mauvaise soirée, geekounet ?

 

Non tout va bien, je suis parfaitement calme   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gronono

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De toutes façons, vu le nombre de problèmes, je préfère tout réinstaller.

 

Euh je ne pense pas que ce soit la bonne façon de procéder. Si je devais réinstaller à chaque fois que j'ai un problème, je ne pourrait plus profiter de mon système et j'aurais passer ma nuit à réinstaller. En effet, mon dernier problème remonte à hier soir.

De plus en réinstallant tout le temps tu n'apprends pas résourdre les problèmes que tu rencontres. Tu ne fais que les éviter.

Pour ton problème, je n'ai pas de solution. Mais as-tu essayé de générer ton kernel à la main ? As-tu essayer de démarrer l'ordi sans X ? Est-ce que tu as les messages du kernel au démarrage (les lignes qui défilent) ?

A+

Gronono

PS : je suis en Nouvelle-Calédonie (+10h par rapport à la france)

----------

## billiob

Ça peut aussi être un problème lié à l'ACPI+nvidia.

Il y a 2 ou 3 jours, j'ai démarré mon portable et tout de suite, je l'ai refermé.

Quand je l'ai réouvert quelques temps plus tard, l'écran était noir, mais éclairé. J'ai pu me loguer "dans le noir", et lancer startx qui a bien fonctionné. Après avoir quitté ma session, le framebuffer était toujours noir, mais j'ai pu taper halt et éteindre le pc.

Le FB fonctionne-t-il au démarrage ?

Sinon, il y a parfois des problèmes avec le module nvidia et le FB en sortie d'X.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et qu'à chaque fois t'arrives en nous floodant avec 4-5 topics différents en même temps, alors que tu devrais traiter chaque problème un à un, ça aussi tu ne l'as toujours pas compris !
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai que j'ai eu plusieurs problèmes ces jours-ci (nouveau PC, nouvelle architecture...) mais là je n'ai que 2 posts actifs. Les autres sont résolus. Il reste le problème de Grub, qui est gênant mais pas bloquant, donc je ne vais pas m'arrêter dessus.

Edit : Je renomme parfois les sujets pour qu'ils soient plus clairs, comme je viens de le faire ici. Ce n'est pas un nouveau sujet !!!

----------

## Pixys

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   et le reste ? framebuffer ? version du kernel ? arch ?
> 
> chez moi, en ~amd64 kernel 2.6.23 gentoo + uvesafb + compiz-fusion, ça crashait. J'ai désinstallé compiz-fusion et ça semble refonctionner. 
> 
> Arch AMD64, kernel 2.6.22 (généré par Genkernel) et framebuffer. Je n'ai pas de Compiz/Beryl...
> ...

 

Sans vouloir vouloir troller, ya un truc génial pour ce genre de situation : ça s'appelle Windows... et puis il parait qu'ils ont un SAV super efficace

à bon entendeur.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Sans vouloir vouloir troller, ya un truc génial pour ce genre de situation : ça s'appelle Windows... et puis il parait qu'ils ont un SAV super efficace
> 
> à bon entendeur.

 

C'est quoi Windows ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Ça peut aussi être un problème lié à l'ACPI+nvidia.
> 
> Il y a 2 ou 3 jours, j'ai démarré mon portable et tout de suite, je l'ai refermé.
> 
> Quand je l'ai réouvert quelques temps plus tard, l'écran était noir, mais éclairé. J'ai pu me loguer "dans le noir", et lancer startx qui a bien fonctionné. Après avoir quitté ma session, le framebuffer était toujours noir, mais j'ai pu taper halt et éteindre le pc.
> ...

 

Je me pose une question : j'ai installé X avec les drivers NVIDIA en utilisant la méthode du wiki, qui est très différente de celle du guide NVIDIA officiel. Cela peut-il poser un problème ?

----------

## CryoGen

Fait péter ton xorg.conf, une option un peu agressive en vers le basculement X->console  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Alors, quelles sont les différences que tu pourrais avoir entre wiki et les dires de nvidia:

- compilation différente (le CHOST, etc ... dans le make.conf)

- compilation différente (les USE flags... toujours du make.conf)

- le kernel (configurations différentes)

- la config du X (xorg.conf)

- les versions de tes packages (X et ses dépendances)

- les modules chargés (je parle bien sur des modules graphiques genre nvidia ou nv ...)

Voilà, je vois pas ce qui pourrais différer de plus   :Very Happy: 

le problème se trouve dans un des trucs cité   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

